# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  دانلود فیلم آموزش SQL SERVER 2008 به زبان فارسی (جلسه 1)

## nasimsaba

شروع آموزش SQL SERVER 2008 به زبان فارسی در 71 جلسه
نکته : لطفا پس از لود شدن کامل صفحه اندکی صبر کنید و سپس بر روی دکمه رد کردن تبلیغ کلیک کنید.

فصل اول http://xip.ir/oXV8K
فصل دوم http://xip.ir/PyEbz
فصل سوم http://xip.ir/8qNwQ
فصل چهارم http://xip.ir/IUdGL
فصل پنجم http://xip.ir/grSMi
فصل ششم http://xip.ir/BykCB
فصل هفتم http://xip.ir/fPEjY
فصل هشتم http://xip.ir/amNg6
فصل نهم http://xip.ir/Fli5g
فصل دهم http://xip.ir/lYiBR
فصل یازدهم http://xip.ir/PR1T5
فصل دوازدهم http://xip.ir/VElB5
فصل سیزدهم http://xip.ir/7d0le
فصل چهاردهم http://xip.ir/7TAgP

به زودی قسمت های دیگه رو واسه دانلود میذارم

----------


## rational unified process

فایلهای Rar که گذاشتی corrupt  است میشه فایلهای درستش رو بذاری بیزحمت؟

----------

